# Evidently I am very trendy.



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have decided to try to get into wine more. One main reasons for this are that when my wife and I go out for dinner and order wine I always have to ask her what I'll like because I have absolutely no idea. The other reason for this is that I feel it can be a hobby that my wife and I can both enjoy. I look at wine in a similar fashion that I do cigars- only my wife has no interest in my hobby of cigars. So, it can be something we can get into together. 

So, I have started to try different types of wine and I have been writing down what I have had, what I ate with it, the price, and my tasting notes. I haven't been going into anything expensive because I simply can't afford to at this moment in time. 

So far my favorite type of wine is a Malbec. I tried a bottle with some pasta last night and it didn't really mesh too well for me, however, for sitting around the house I think it is perfect. My wife and my mother were laughing at me because evidently Malbec is the new "trendy" wine. Has anyone else tried some? What do you think of it?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I loves me a good Argentinian Malbec, a great wine for sure. Try Gascon.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

scottw said:


> I loves me a good Argentinian Malbec, a great wine for sure. Try Gascon.


Gascon is my favorite one so far. I have half a bottle left from last night that I'm looking forward to finishing this evening.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Gascon is my favorite one so far. I have half a bottle left from last night that I'm looking forward to finishing this evening.


I just had a Argentinian malbec on Saturday. It was very good. I just recently got into Malbec a few months ago. I actually tried it at my local cigar shop. He broke out a bottle at a cigar event.

The other one I tried was loon something, it was 4 a bottle I figured it would be awful, but for 4 it was a good bottle.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Magicseven said:


> I just had a Argentinian malbec on Saturday. It was very good. I just recently got into Malbec a few months ago. I actually tried it at my local cigar shop. He broke out a bottle at a cigar event.
> 
> The other one I tried was *loon something*, it was 4 a bottle I figured it would be awful, but for 4 it was a good bottle.


Smoking Loon.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim, when you land in St. Thomas bring your list of favorite wines with you and get a few bottles. You can also take a few bottles back to the ship and enjoy them with your dinner as they will charge you a "corkage fee" but at least it's wine you got cheap and will enjoy on your cruise.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I am a big red wine drinker. I prefer Chianti, but Argentina makes some excellent Malbecs. 

My favorite Chiantis:

Ruffino
Gabbiano
Roca de la Macie

Try Terrazas Malbec. It's very well priced, and very tasty!


----------



## Mixmaster15 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was thinking of doing that also. I used to have about 20+ bottles available and drank about a bottle a week. This Christmas season I bought and tried many great wines.

I plan on buying 2-4 bottles a month and drink one every 2 weeks and build up a small collection (like the old days)....


----------

